# Detailing RV Roof



## seacer

I was told that RV's need to have the roof coated to keep it from leaking every year. Anyone know anything about this and is there anyone who does this procedure? 
searacer


----------



## FishBone

This is what I use. http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/item/dicor-roof-gard-rubber-roof-protectant-gallon/32182


----------



## seacer

*Fishbone*

What kind of RV do you have? Mine doesn't have a built on ladder on the RV so I was told if you don't have a ladder you can't walk on the roof.

searacer


----------



## Hookem-Guy81

Roofs on RVs are either aluminum, fiberglass or EPDM Rubber roofs. If it is a EPDM like mine, you have to clean it every six months with the Dicor cleaner and then condition with the Dicor Conditioner/Coating. I do it all in one afternoon, usually takes an hour because I try to do it right and I am a perfectionist, and the roof is pure white like it was brand new. Let it go like a friend of mine did and the UV rays, dirt, bird poop, tree sap, and mold will eventually leave it permanently spotted and it starts to break down and rot and rip easy. Also, you need to recaulk with a Roof caulk. This takes time too, but you have to prevent leaks around the vents and your Fridge vent and AC, and seams on the edge. This takes time and if you get an RV place to do it, it costs $$. However, a leak costs way more damage and $$$ and time and lost time from using your RV, plus if you get the dreaded Delam on your fiberglass from a leak then you are really toast. So, I get a ladder, a long handled soft brush, a hose, a helper (wife), and after a few brewskis my roof is clean. I inspect the caulking every month or so and if I see any cracking, I gently pry it off, clean it and recaulk. I do a little at a time and this works great. If you own an RV there is some maintenance involved but I stay after it. Mine is 2008 Pilgrim 5th wheel, 27 footer, with rear porch for generator making it 30 feet overall. Just got back from San Luis Pass today. By the way, I wash sides with Auto wash after every trip to coast. Stay after those roofs though. Also, I keep mine covered in RV storage when not camping, although it stays in Conroe throughout spring. Just got to clean it more often. Happy RVing.


----------



## mas360

seacer said:


> What kind of RV do you have? Mine doesn't have a built on ladder on the RV so I was told if you don't have a ladder you can't walk on the roof.
> 
> searacer


That is not true at all unless you are 300 lbs guy.

To be safe I place boards on my trailer roof and walk on these boards instead of directly on the roof. The board helps spread the weight over wider area than footprint size. If I walk without these boards I make sure I step on area with frame support under or get on hands and knees to spread out weight over four points instead of two. If you use boards on EPDM roof, make sure your boards are smooth so it would not tear up the rubber.


----------



## mas360

seacer said:


> I was told that RV's need to have the roof coated to keep it from leaking every year. Anyone know anything about this and is there anyone who does this procedure?
> searacer


Roof coating and roof cleaning are two different tasks.

Roof coating is to provide protection against leak.
Roof cleaning is to keep roof clean to reduce black streaks running down RV side walls.

Roof coating for EPDM roof, which you find in the majority of RV roofs, is best with Liquid Roof. It does take some work but it is the best. Here is a link you can watch to get an idea.






There is another thinner coating which is geared more toward keeping roof cool under direct sunlight but does not offer much in leak protection.


----------



## redexpress

Hookem-Guy81 said:


> Roofs on RVs are either aluminum, fiberglass or EPDM Rubber roofs. If it is a EPDM like mine, you have to clean it every six months with the Dicor cleaner and then condition with the Dicor Conditioner/Coating. I do it all in one afternoon, usually takes an hour because I try to do it right and I am a perfectionist, and the roof is pure white like it was brand new. Let it go like a friend of mine did and the UV rays, dirt, bird poop, tree sap, and mold will eventually leave it permanently spotted and it starts to break down and rot and rip easy. Also, you need to recaulk with a Roof caulk. This takes time too, but you have to prevent leaks around the vents and your Fridge vent and AC, and seams on the edge. This takes time and if you get an RV place to do it, it costs $$. However, a leak costs way more damage and $$$ and time and lost time from using your RV, plus if you get the dreaded Delam on your fiberglass from a leak then you are really toast. So, I get a ladder, a long handled soft brush, a hose, a helper (wife), and after a few brewskis my roof is clean. I inspect the caulking every month or so and if I see any cracking, I gently pry it off, clean it and recaulk. I do a little at a time and this works great. If you own an RV there is some maintenance involved but I stay after it. Mine is 2008 Pilgrim 5th wheel, 27 footer, with rear porch for generator making it 30 feet overall. Just got back from San Luis Pass today. By the way, I wash sides with Auto wash after every trip to coast. Stay after those roofs though. Also, I keep mine covered in RV storage when not camping, although it stays in Conroe throughout spring. Just got to clean it more often. Happy RVing.


 ^^^This. Use the Dicor products. Most likely they made the roof. No way I would use those thick coatings unless as a last resort and the roof was worn thin. Could use Dawn dishwashing liquid to clean it if you want to save a few bucks.


----------



## mas360

redexpress said:


> ^^^This. Use the Dicor products. Most likely they made the roof. No way I would use those thick coatings unless as a last resort and the roof was worn thin. *Could use Dawn dishwashing liquid to clean it if you want to save a few bucks*.


I used Dicor cleaner product once and did not notice any difference compared to standard dishwashing liquid other than feeling a little lighter in my wallet.

Simple Green was another good cleaner to use when diluted.


----------



## Hookem-Guy81

Roof coating may be good for older and neglected roofs if that is what you have, but sometimes even that does not solve all leak problems. Never had to do that. Never seen it done. Also, Everyone has their preferences and that goes for oil you use in boat motor, additives to the fuel, cleaner for boat, everything, but I don't like dishwashing soap-too many bubbles that never seem to rinse away, whereas auto wash has the carnuba wax in it and Dicor cleaner also has other additives for the roof. I would not use those on my dishes at home, but they do a dang good job for me on the RV.


----------



## badlt1

My roof was looking a little chalky. I used the Dicor cleaner and then the Dicor activator and then coated the roof with the Dicor ceramic coating. Supposed to drop interior temperature in the summer time. Anxious to try it out. Did it all in one afternoon and the roof looks like new. Highly recommended commend.


----------



## Sgrem

I got sick of chasing my tail and expensive time consuming roof procedures you have to repeat every 6 months. I bedlinered my whole roof a light grey. one and done. way cheaper. dont care how it looks up there 12 feet in the air. No leaks or recaulking.


----------



## redexpress

sgrem said:


> I got sick of chasing my tail and expensive time consuming roof procedures you have to repeat every 6 months. I bedlinered my whole roof a light grey. one and done. way cheaper. dont care how it looks up there 12 feet in the air. No leaks or recaulking.


 Interesting. Tell us more. Who did it? How much $ ? Was the roof in decent shape when you did it? How long ago and how is it looking?


----------



## Sgrem

Got it done a little over two years ago. It still looks light grey to me and i havent touched it. was right at $2000. shop over in stafford does the bedliner. roof had a couple of slits and a couple of very minor leaks. it was in ok shape I had had it done by a normal RV shop about a year before for $500 or so and discovered quick it was going to need that kind of service often. figured the bedliner was cheaper in the long run and much more permanent. Lifetime warranty. Try Alex 713-385-7160. Light grey is as light as they can get. if you are insistent on the white you will be disappointed. He can do a light tan also. i found him on craigslist in houston. i would do it again.


----------



## mas360

That bedliner sounds like a great solution. 

Did you look at Liquid Roof before you got that bedliner? it costs about $350 for DIY and I heard a lot of positive user feedback about it. It is thick material unlike the Kool Seal, which does not prevent leak. I wonder how it is compared to bedliner.


----------



## Sgrem

I did some research online and talked to numerous RV service companies. All were more expensive for the kind of roof i wanted. I liked the lifetime warranty of the bedliner roof and it was the most durable option. (I know i know....what if they close up shop....bedliner last longer than the trucks they are on) I only use that RV 6 times a year or so so it stays parked outside most of the time with nobody to check on it. I am pretty hard on my stuff i know. So i wanted that peace of mind of thick material, durable coating, wouldnt matter if drug along tree branches etc. bedliner is a great solution but i will say my RV is not super showy. it is a 31 ft roof line.


----------



## mas360

If it is not much to ask, would you post a photo of your RV roof with bedliner? 
Thanks


----------



## redexpress

I haven't researched it any, or even thought about it too much, but I'm surprised the bedliner sticks to the original roof. Assuming you left it on.
Y'all be careful what you use on your roof. EPDM is being phased out, and there are 2 different kinds of TPO, which is what is being used now.


----------



## Pocketfisherman

How do you change out the flange on roof vents or the AC unit with a bedlined roof? Do you have to cut the liner to repair or replace those units?


----------



## Hookem-Guy81

Continuing the RV roofing maintenance or lack of maintenance issues, my EPDM roofing has been good, but I do spend a lot of time taking care of my entire RV, just like my boat, and the roof has been good so far. I am sure that later, if I still have the RV, the technology on the TPO RV roofs will finally have all of the kinks ironed out and it will be the RV roof to replace the EPDM. I keep hearing the same thing about the TPO roofs so time will tell. It is about time to check my caulking by the way, so tomorrow I'll pull the RV out and will post some pics of the roof.


----------

